# File-Sharing Dr. Depth



## Sopo78 (8. Februar 2010)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade ein Humminbird samt Dr. Depth SOftware gekauft um meine Stammgewässer (Nord-Holland) katographieren zu können.

Nutzt jemand die Software und hat Erfahrungen Tipps & Tricks?

Gibt es Interesse an einem File-Sharing über die befahrenen Gewässer? Sonst dauert die Veranstaltung doch recht lange...

Petri!


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Hallo Sopo78,
ich überlege mir ein Humminbird 728 anzuschaffen und eine GPS-Maus. Mir ist nur noch nicht klar, ob ich mit dieser Kombi beim Wegtracken neben der Position auch die Tiefe speichern kann. Da du ein Humminbird-Gerät (welches?) besitzt, kannst du mir vielleicht entsprechende Infos geben. Was wird denn nun genau gespeichert, wenn ich einen Track aufzeichne. Ich kann im Netzt leider nicht wirklich was dazu finden.
Wenn neben der Position auch die Tiefe automatisch zu jedem Punkt mit gespeichert würde, würde es auch für mich Sinn machen, mir die Software zu kaufen und Maps anzulegen. Macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn das 728 sowieso nur die Position und nicht die zugehörige Tiefe wegspeichert.
Vielleicht weisst du mehr und hast auch schon erste Erfahrungen mit der Software gesammelt. Auf der Homepage sieht das ja soweit sehr interessant und gut aus. Aber ob das wirklich so einfach funktioniert?


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Servus

Kuck mal da ich hab da mal was gemacht:

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Danfreak (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit hinauslehnen, aber funktioniert Dr. Depth eigentlich mit Humminbirdgeräten? |kopfkrat

@Peter

Tolle Arbeit, die Du da abgeliefert hast.  Vielen Dank


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Hi

soviel ich weis kann man sehr wohl die Daten aufzeichnen und dann importieren aber man keine Karte die mit DrDepth erstellt wurde auf dem Hum. sichtbar machen.


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Hi,
ich muss die Karte auch nicht unbedingt auf dem Humminbird haben. Es würde mir ja reichen, wenn ich sie zu Hause auf meinem PC habe. Dann könnte ich mir interessante Spots raus suchen und auf dem Humminbird als Wegpunkt speichern, um sie beim nächsten Angelausflug anzufahren. Ich konnte nur bisher noch nicht rausfinden, ob das Gerät (Humminbird 728) eben nur die Position trackt oder auch gleichzeitig die Tiefe.


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Ob man die direkt importieren kann da bin ich mir auch nicht sicher. Aber es gibt ein Konverter der aus hb Files lowrance macht.


----------



## satellit (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Aber was wird denn nun alles beim Aufzeichnen eines Tracks vom Humminbird 728 gespeichert? Position und Tiefe oder nur Position, dann würde mir das Aufzeichnen nämlich nichts bringen. In der engl. Anleitung zum AS_GR16 (GPS-Maus), die ich im Netz gefunden habe, konnte ich nur finden, dass beim Speichern eines Wegpunktes über die Sonarhistorie auch die Tiefe mit abgespeichert wird:
"Save a position from the sonar history [...]
and press the RIGHT Cursor key to save the current
position of the boat as a waypoint. The new waypoint will also record the depth at that location."
Das ist aber auch das Einzige, was ich zum Thema -Tiefeninformation speichern- gefunden habe. 
Wie das beim Aufzeichnen von Tracks ist, weiss ich immer noch nicht und wäre für Info's sehr dankbar.


----------



## Sopo78 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Hi!

Laut dem Echolotzentrum, die mir das Paket verkauft haben, geht das.... Mein Echo ist ein Humminbird 917c.
Erfahrung fehlen, weil kein Eisbrecher vorhanden...


----------



## satellit (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Ja, einen Eisbrechen kann ich dir leider auch nicht zur Verfügung stellen. In der Anleitung zum 917c steht auch nichts anderes als das was ich zur GPS-maus gefunden habe. Tiefe wird mit abgespeichert, wenn man einen Wegpunkt über die Sonarhistorie speichert (s.o.). 
Wie das beim Tracken ist, habe ich auch in dieser Anleitung nicht gefunden.
Aber wenn du es ausprobiert hasst, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.


----------



## MichaelL (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Hallo, 

ich werde die Tage auch mal anfangen unsere Seen zu kartographieren. Ich werde ich euch dann mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich besitze selber ein Humminbrid 727 Quadbeam + GPS, aber werde ein lowrance-gerät für diesen Zweck benutzen. Wenn alles funktioniert werde ich das gleiche auch mit meinem Humminbird probieren.
Mithilfe der Dr. Detph Software hoffe ich das ich mit beiden Geräten den gewünschten Effekt erzielen werde 

Gruß
Michael L.


----------



## satellit (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Na da bin ich sehr gespannt von deinen Erfahrungen mit dem HB 727 zu erfahren |pfisch:


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*

Wie konvertierst du die Karte aus Dr. Depth in dein Humminbird?


----------



## DannyGeysen (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wie konvertierst du die Karte aus Dr. Depth in dein Humminbird?


 

Es ist leider nicht möglich zur zeit eine DrDepth Karte auf ein Humminbird zu zeigen, nur Lowrance/Eagle und Garmin sind dazu geeignet.


----------



## Raubfisch77 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: File-Sharing Dr. Depth*



Sopo78 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade ein Humminbird samt Dr. Depth SOftware gekauft um meine Stammgewässer (Nord-Holland) katographieren zu können.
> 
> ...



Hallo.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir helfen kannst.Ich brauche eine deutsche anleitung für drdepth.
Ich habe schon bei yahoo geschaut,aber das geht irgendwie nicht.Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Gruß an alle 
der Raubfisch


----------

